# Home Alone - Score (Oscars 1991)



## HansZimmer

"Home Alone" is a classic among American comedies, but it had been a long time since I last saw it, so I didn't remember the details. I only knew that there was a beautiful blond child (Kevin) staying home alone and facing two stupid thieves.

When, recently, I read that the film got an Oscar nomination for "Best original score" I was skeptical (in fact I didn't remember the music ... it's a detail).
It seemed strange to me that such a comedy had a good score. Then I read that John Williams composed it and I said to myself "Well, if he composed it he certainly won't be terrible", but I expected only a decent work.

Well, I was wrong. In fact, the soundtrack is more than decent: it's really beautiful, in my opinion.
It makes sense, if you assume that the score is a hymn to Kevin's beauty. Such a beautiful child deserves good music. As if you had to dedicate a piece of music to the angels in heaven.

You can listen to the whole suite in this playlist: playlist

In this video you will find a collection of the best parts of the soundtrack: they are four pieces.







For those who prefer to listen to each of the four pieces separately with the complete scenes of the film, below I put the videos of the individual pieces.


*Somehwere in my Memory*







*Setting the trap







Star of Bethlehem

Vocal version







Instrumental version*







The last video piece goes in a separate post because there is the limit of 5 videos per post.


----------



## HansZimmer

*Finale*


----------



## HansZimmer

I added a poll. It's just for fun, nothing to do with the competition.


----------



## Rogerx

In Europe you still can not escape this movie, every Christmas one of the countries has it on the schedule. 😢


----------



## HansZimmer

Rogerx said:


> In Europe you still can not escape this movie, every Christmas one of the countries has it on the schedule. 😢


It's a christmas comedy. I don't like this kind of films (I prefer more serious films). Sometimes the score of a movie is better than the movie and I think that Home Alone is a good example.


----------

